# Question on bonding



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

*One or two*

Hello everyone. 
A week ago I got 2 female baby birds, sadly this morning I discovered one had passed away suddenly. My other girl seems fine, my question is for bonding purposes (to me) should I just have her and focus on her bonding with me? I am home all day so I have plenty of time to give her. Thanks for the help! also I am taking the deceased baby to the vet for an autopsy to see why she passed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh no!! I'm so very sorry to hear one of your little ones has passed away. I would recommend having your remaining budgie checked out by an Avian Vet to ensure she is healthy.

I would focus on the remaining budgie and keep her as a solo bird for the time being. It will make it much easier for you to tame and bond with her and since you're home all day, you will become her flock-mate.*


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you, she is going tomorrow. The breeder offered another bird when the time is right, so I need to make sure its nothing from her stock that caused Olives death.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd encourage you to wait at least 6 months before deciding whether to get another budgie.
That will allow you and the remaining bird to have time to bond and you'll get to know her personality and decide if she is happy as a solo budgie.

Best wishes.*


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you! I will definitely be waiting awhile.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss. I agree with Deborah’s response above. Sometimes when adding a new budgie, the individuals don’t get along, so it ends up causing more problems.
Your girl may need some time to adjust to the loss as well, before she’s open to making friends with you. She might not ‘be herself’ for a little while, and might want more alone time right now.


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

I would also wait and spend time with your girl. She's still a baby which is the time to tame her and you're able to be home. Good luck!


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello
I currently have 1 budgie (Daisy), eventually I want to get another budgie, But I was told if I do Daisy will unbond with me and bond with the new bird. IF (when I do get another) they do bond together, Will she unbond with me?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads regarding bonding. You don't need to have multiple threads regarding the same topic.

I still recommend you wait at least 6 months prior to determining whether or not to get another budgie. 

When you introduce a second budgie there is always a chance the first budgie is going to bond more closely with the bird than with you. 
There is no way to predict how each individual bird will react as they are all unique.

However, if you develop a close bond with Daisy and spend one-on-one time with the new budgie during the quarantine period, then both budgies will probably want to include you in their flock.
Just keep in mind that the flock dynamics will change - they always do whenever a new bird is added or departed.

Why buy from a reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

Budgie Ownership - Differences and Dynamics in Flocks

Your Harmonious Flock

Why Quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you! it will definitely be awhile, I want to establish a strong, and close bond with Daisy first.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I also think it’s a good idea you’re willing to wait. Imo, if they are already tame to you, no, they won’t become less so when you add another.


----------

